# Trades in High demand



## CEhopeful (28 Jan 2006)

I was just curious, I applied for Infantry and am going to also apply for sig op.I kno wInfantry is in High demand, but is sig op. as well?

thanks


----------



## Sig_Des (28 Jan 2006)

Yes, Signals Operator is a trade that is currently in high-demand


----------



## career_radio-checker (28 Jan 2006)

Look in the bottom right corner under "hot jobs"

http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/engraph/home/index_e.aspx?bhcp=1


----------



## RowdyBowdy (29 Jan 2006)

Sig Ops are so short handed that us NavComms are taking your shore billets.


----------



## Sig_Des (30 Jan 2006)

RowdyBowdy said:
			
		

> Sig Ops are so short handed that us NavComms are taking your shore billets.



God Help us >


----------



## Dave_O (4 May 2006)

Hey, so i'v joined as Sig Ops, and am off to basic on the 4th of july. I'v read all the info givein by the CF about the job, but i'd like to hear from some people who have done it, their experiances and whatnot. Also if anyone else is hitting basic as a Sig Op on the 4th, or people from the ottawa area, would be awsome to talk to you. i know i was hopeing to know at least someone their but he didnt make the grade.


----------



## Sig_Des (4 May 2006)

Reserves or Reg, also try checking out the Communications and Electronics Forums. Lot's of stories and explanations on what being a Sig Op is.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php/board,46.0.html


----------



## Centurian1985 (4 May 2006)

Sig Ops tend to have the most deployment options - every deployment needs siggies!

Of note the most medals I have ever seen on a soldier was 12 and 13 and they were both  Sigs/Comms with over 20 years in.


----------



## Hot Lips (4 May 2006)

It says nurses...hmmmmm
I don't feel in demand by the CF, lol

HL


----------



## Aislinn (4 May 2006)

Yup, I'm heading to Shilo July 4. Lucky us!

Cheers


----------



## paracowboy (4 May 2006)

Hot Lips said:
			
		

> It says nurses...hmmmmm
> I don't feel in demand by the CF, lol
> 
> HL


mebbe not by the CF, but you are by me, baby! C'mere! Rowr!

 ;D


----------



## Dave_O (5 May 2006)

I'm joining Regs Des, gotta keep up the family tradtiton's and all that, although they were all airforce.. hmmm.hehe, thanks for the info on the other thread


----------



## Hot Lips (5 May 2006)

LMAO...thanks Paracowboy...
waiting is always easier with a smile on your face...

HL


----------



## canadianblue (6 May 2006)

Apparently the Sigs trade is red flagged due to the shortage. I'm sure that its an interesting trade to be a part of after QL3's, their seems to be alot of options, as well the trade isn't just an infantryman with a radio as I'm sure some recruiters have said to get people to go Sigs instead of infantry.


----------



## Sig_Des (6 May 2006)

Futuretrooper said:
			
		

> I'm sure that its an interesting trade to be a part of after QL3's, their seems to be alot of options, as well the trade isn't just an infantryman with a radio as I'm sure some recruiters have said to get people to go Sigs instead of infantry.



I was told, when I joined, that I couldn't go combat arms because of V4.....When he listed all the trades that were open to me, one of them was Sig Op. I said "SigOp, those guys go in the field, right?"

That man looked me straight in the eyes, and knowing what I wanted, said "Yup. They're pretty much infanteers with radios on their backs"

I think I would have believed anything he told me at that point. Even if he'd promised me ice cream every day. Worst, he was a Sig as well...

ah well, interesting trade, although I much prefer being in a TacRad environment, or humping a ruck and radio as a pl/coy sig


----------



## paracowboy (6 May 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> That man looked me straight in the eyes, and knowing what I wanted, said "Yup. They're pretty much infanteers with radios on their backs"


asshats like that require a throat-punch.


----------



## canadianblue (6 May 2006)

> I was told, when I joined, that I couldn't go combat arms because of V4.....When he listed all the trades that were open to me, one of them was Sig Op. I said "SigOp, those guys go in the field, right?"
> 
> That man looked me straight in the eyes, and knowing what I wanted, said "Yup. They're pretty much infanteers with radios on their backs"
> 
> ...



So far what I've been told is that you'll be sent to HQ and Sigs either in Pet or Edmonton right off the bat. As for the field, apparently its mostly working a CP and HQ working the radios, doing dispatch, work etc. 

PS: From what the last course said the field ex at the end of Sigs QL3's are pretty intense though.


----------



## Sig_Des (6 May 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> asshats like that require a throat-punch.



Oh, most heartily agreed. I've often thought of heading down to the recruiting center, finding said asshat, and delivering a sturdy throat-punch. But, I've gotten into a trade that I actually don't mind, and I'm one of those people who'll do the best job I can, be it an infanteer, working as a clerk, or a Sig Op.

I've gotten lot's of opportunities so far in trade, and I'm working at a position where I'm getting training no other Sig Ops in the CF usually get. All of this should be quite helpful leading to my transfer to the Reg F. Although I do have a firm goal of being some sort of DA support to a Combat Arms unit. I'm still an infanteer at heart. Hell, HoM has threatened to throat-punch me repeatedly if I don't get LASIK when I can afford it and remuster  



			
				Futuretrooper said:
			
		

> So far what I've been told is that you'll be sent to HQ and Sigs either in Pet or Edmonton right off the bat. As for the field, apparently its mostly working a CP and HQ working the radios, doing dispatch, work etc.
> 
> PS: From what the last course said the field ex at the end of Sigs QL3's are pretty intense though.



Futuretrooper, a lot of the field work, when it comes to Tac Rad, at least, is working at an HQ CP. There's also a lot of support to lower levels, and one of my favourite jobs in the world is immediate support as a Platoon/Company Signaller.

The Field Ex at the end of your QL3's, if it's anything like mine, is a HUGE bag drive. Go Go Go, set-up, get into a routine...and then, tear down, move move move, get into new location, set-up, go go go, get into a routing, and then, move now, tear down, move move move, get into new location.... You get the point.


----------



## Fondle-Otter (11 May 2006)

It sounds like I'm looking for the same thing you were Sig_Des. This makes me nervous, I too have been promised romping around with a radio and a ruck. Have I been been mislead? My recruiter and a bunch of other people told me it is going to be some work in HQ but lots of it will be in the field with like a radio. Does that happen often or am I being deliberately mislead so I'm recruited into an in demand trade?


----------



## Sig_Des (11 May 2006)

Fondle-Otter said:
			
		

> It sounds like I'm looking for the same thing you were Sig_Des. This makes me nervous, I too have been promised romping around with a radio and a ruck. Have I been been mislead? My recruiter and a bunch of other people told me it is going to be some work in HQ but lots of it will be in the field with like a radio. Does that happen often or am I being deliberately mislead so I'm recruited into an in demand trade?



Otter, I don't want to set you up, but I also don't want to kill it for you. I've gotten lots of in-field time, but that's because I ended up having a really good chain of command that knew that's what I wanted, and let me get out as coy/pl sig support to cmbt arms units. But I've done much more CP HQ work, and now I'm doing a whole lot of IT support work.

Now, if you want the mud and all that, go cmbt arms. If you're precluded from going combat arms due to a vison category like I was, IMHO, Sig Op is the next best choice, as it gets you in the field often.


----------



## Fondle-Otter (11 May 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Otter, I don't want to set you up, but I also don't want to kill it for you. I've gotten lots of in-field time, but that's because I ended up having a really good chain of command that knew that's what I wanted, and let me get out as coy/pl sig support to cmbt arms units. But I've done much more CP HQ work, and now I'm doing a whole lot of IT support work.
> 
> Now, if you want the mud and all that, go cmbt arms. If you're precluded from going combat arms due to a vison category like I was, IMHO, Sig Op is the next best choice, as it gets you in the field often.


Blast and drat. I still think I'll probably give Sig Ops a go. Just I was told I'd spend most of the time in the field not in an HQ. That's kind of disappointing. I suppose on the other hand Sig Ops will give me some skills touse if I decide to leave the forces and go to the work force.

Another quick question. When you work in an HQ what kind of stuff do you do? Is it mainly just desk work? Or is it like doing dispatch work?


----------



## jc5778 (11 May 2006)

CEhopeful said:
			
		

> I was just curious, I applied for Infantry and am going to also apply for sig op.I kno wInfantry is in High demand, but is sig op. as well?
> 
> thanks



For Ammo Tech:

The next selection board is being held soon.   Remember you can apply anytime.   The next course is suppose to start in November 2006.   For all interested get your applications in sooner then later.     I am currently on course in Borden, and will be here until at least October 2006.   Any questions about the course or trade I will attempt to answer.   If I do not know then I will refer it to an expert.  If your interested, your very first course of action should be to call your local ammo section  and make a point of going down to talk to some of the ammo techs.   They will give you most of the info you need.   (serving members) If your fresh off of the street, do your research, ask questions (this forum is a good start)

Refer to the DND recruitment site below for a brief overview of the trade.
http://www.recruiting.forces.ca/engraph/army/jobs_e.aspx

Quick requirements:

- Now open to Direct Entry

Previously
- Applicant must be in Combat Arms or a Supply Tech 
- COTP application
- QL5A in current trade in accordance with the provisions of CFAO 49-4 or component transfer
- Level 2 security clearance 
- medical standards of: V-4, CV-1, H-3, G-2, O-2, A-5

Cheers!


----------



## Sig_Des (11 May 2006)

Fondle-Otter said:
			
		

> Blast and drat. I still think I'll probably give Sig Ops a go. Just I was told I'd spend most of the time in the field not in an HQ. That's kind of disappointing. I suppose on the other hand Sig Ops will give me some skills touse if I decide to leave the forces and go to the work force.
> 
> Another quick question. When you work in an HQ what kind of stuff do you do? Is it mainly just desk work? Or is it like doing dispatch work?



HQ's usually, are deployed in the field. You can see yourself setting up defences, setting up Networks, doing shift work on the Radios, and manning sentry points and checkpoints. If you're doing Domestic Ops excersizes, you can see yourself running things into a building, and doing a lot of the same above.

Sig Op can be physically and mentally demanding, and You should be able to have fun


----------



## Fondle-Otter (11 May 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> HQ's usually, are deployed in the field. You can see yourself setting up defences, setting up Networks, doing shift work on the Radios, and manning sentry points and checkpoints. If you're doing Domestic Ops excersizes, you can see yourself running things into a building, and doing a lot of the same above.
> 
> Sig Op can be physically and mentally demanding, and You should be able to have fun


Ah that doesn't sound very bad actually. I was worried that I had signed up for a desk job or something. But really it sounds pretty good.


----------



## canadianblue (13 May 2006)

> Futuretrooper, a lot of the field work, when it comes to Tac Rad, at least, is working at an HQ CP. There's also a lot of support to lower levels, and one of my favourite jobs in the world is immediate support as a Platoon/Company Signaller.
> 
> The Field Ex at the end of your QL3's, if it's anything like mine, is a HUGE bag drive. Go Go Go, set-up, get into a routine...and then, tear down, move move move, get into new location, set-up, go go go, get into a routing, and then, move now, tear down, move move move, get into new location.... You get the point.



Yeah, I hope I can do that depending on whether or not I pass my Antenna Theory re-test. I think that the best thing any person can do who is hoping to join the CF is to go to the closest unit/trade whatever and find out from them what the trade and training is all about. 



> HQ's usually, are deployed in the field. You can see yourself setting up defences, setting up Networks, doing shift work on the Radios, and manning sentry points and checkpoints. If you're doing Domestic Ops excersizes, you can see yourself running things into a building, and doing a lot of the same above.
> 
> Sig Op can be physically and mentally demanding, and You should be able to have fun
> 
> Ah that doesn't sound very bad actually. I was worried that I had signed up for a desk job or something. But really it sounds pretty good.



I believe if you get posted to HQ and Sigs in Pet or Edmonton then you can do that type of stuff. Personally for myself I put down Edmonton, Shilo, Winnipeg, more or less to be closer to my family back home in Alberta. As well with myself I'm not sure that I want to do this for my whole life as I am looking at either doing university or policework.


----------



## Booked_Spice (13 May 2006)

Hello

I am not sure where to post this.. but I was hoping that someone could answer my question.

First I would like to say sorry I am not totally up with Miltary LINGO.. My husband laughs at me all the time..

Anyways, Hubby is afghanistan, he is infantry. He would like to OT or is it remuster ( not sure). He was told that he was not allowed to do this because they have suspended all OT from the infantry. Is this the case because I have talked to other spouses and one hubby re mustered from Afghanistan this year. This individual was also infantry.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Canadian Sig (14 May 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> asshats like that require a throat-punch.



A whole lot of them Para. If you talk to most Sig Ops they were led astray at the recruiting center. I was told that 215 was just like 031 with a radio while my wife ( also a 215 ) was told she would be working in an office most of the time. This is a common theme throughout this trade. Part of the problem seeems to be recruiters who havent got a fricken clue what some trades actual jobs are. :

edited for spelling ( and still probably wrong)


----------



## paracowboy (14 May 2006)

Booked_Spice said:
			
		

> Hello


Hello.



> I am not sure where to post this..


 this seems as good a place as any, however, it may not draw much attention buried in a thread like this.



> but I was hoping that someone could answer my question.


well, I'll give 'er a shot.



> First I would like to say sorry I am not totally up with Miltary LINGO.. My husband laughs at me all the time..


better than the alternative - see the thread "When is She TOO Army?" for details. ;D



> Anyways, Hubby is afghanistan, he is infantry.


 I hope he comes home soon, then.



> He would like to OT or is it remuster ( not sure).


 the terms are pretty much interchangeable, at least as used by the troops. Maybe not by the people who actually make it happen, but for our purposes, they are.



> He was told that he was not allowed to do this because they have suspended all OT from the infantry. Is this the case because I have talked to other spouses and one hubby re mustered from Afghanistan this year. This individual was also infantry.


told by whom? The BPSO? The Chain of Command? Or some private who heard from a buddy, who was told by the janitor, who heard it from his neighbour? This is a pretty common rumour that spreads every few months amongst the troops. It's never been true before. We have several troops right now that are getting their OTs to various support trades, so I'm gonna call "bullpucky".

I suggest your husband get some real facts from his Chain of Command, and talk to the PSO office. 



> Thanks for all your help.


I hope I was some help. Thank you for your support. Without you, I'm certain your husband wouldn't be nearly the soldier he is.


----------



## paracowboy (14 May 2006)

Spice,

1. I hope you understand how difficult it is for me not to make some sort of dirty joke about your screen name. (Oh, the sacrifices I make.)

2. Below is an entire thread devoted to Occupational Transfers. Peruse it and hopefully you can find some better guidance for your husband. Or at least an SME on the subject who can inform you better than I.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php/board,44.0.html


----------



## Booked_Spice (14 May 2006)

Thanks paracowboy,

I hear all the dirty comments.. I don't mind I kind of like it... ;D. To know me my favorite T-shirt says... Sexually deprived for your Freedom operation Afghanistan. I do get some strange looks. But heh it is the truth right? >


When he returned to the Ghan from HTLA he went to talk to ( can't remember the military term) someone in the chain of command. But again you could be right that he didn't talk to who he was supposed to. But thanks for the Link.

Thanks for your help


----------

